# Router D link DIR-300



## Lucio Ariel (Dic 17, 2011)

Hola.

Resulta que este router de pronto dejó de funcionar, primero empezó a oler levemente a quemado, pero un olor muy muy leve a quemado, y los indicadores leds estaban apagados y el aparato estaba perfectamente conectado al internet, al enchufe, a la pc y al modem, entonces lo desconecté, lo desarmé y me encontré con un componente inflado de color negro con unas letras y numeros blancos impresos encima de un componente largo que enseguida van a ver las fotos (está encerrado con un ovalo amarillo y señalado con una flecha roja)

Quiciera saber si ese componente es el culpable y en donde se consigue?  

Gracias por pasar a leer este post.


----------



## rulkasdj (Dic 18, 2011)

H40503DK - Modulo de cuatro transformadores para aplicaciones 10/100 base Tx

No se donde lo podrás conseguir, Datasheet acá


----------



## Lucio Ariel (Dic 18, 2011)

Hey, gracias, rulkasdj!! Gracias por tu aporte, el datasheet me sirve para futura referencia a corto plazo.

Pero lástima que no hay tantos lugares para conseguir ese modulo.

Gracias de nuevo!! Saludoss!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 18, 2011)

Lucio Ariel dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Resulta que este router de pronto dejó de funcionar, primero empezó a oler levemente a quemado, pero un olor muy muy leve a quemado, y los indicadores leds estaban apagados y el aparato estaba perfectamente conectado al internet, al enchufe, a la pc y al modem, entonces lo desconecté, lo desarmé y me encontré con un componente inflado de color negro con unas letras y numeros blancos impresos encima de un componente largo que enseguida van a ver las fotos (está encerrado con un ovalo amarillo y señalado con una flecha roja)
> 
> ...


anotalos y postea que dicen esas letras



haa ya lo vi,así es es un trafo ,pero ese modulo puede ser que ya venga medio inchado de fabrica,no creo que sea ese el que iso el olor a quemado


----------



## Lucio Ariel (Dic 19, 2011)

Suponiendo que no sea ese modulo tranformador, que sería que hay que checarle?? Y se checa medidas en ohms o en voltaje?? Es que acabo de testearle todo y en el modulo transformador varía de 0.4 a 1.4 ohms y ya no sé que más pueda ser ¿? 

Por cierto el circuito integrado se testea con osciloscopio o con multímetro? y el Micro??


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 19, 2011)

Lucio Ariel dijo:


> Suponiendo que no sea ese modulo tranformador, que sería que hay que checarle?? Y se checa medidas en ohms o en voltaje?? Es que acabo de testearle todo y en el modulo transformador varía de 0.4 a 1.4 ohms y ya no sé que más pueda ser ¿?
> 
> Por cierto el circuito integrado se testea con osciloscopio o con multímetro? y el Micro??



Hola...yo empezaría por medir la fuente de alimentación externa sí entrega la tensión y corriente y de estar bien mediría si el el regulador de 8 pines(no veo la numeración para buscar la hoja de datos) que esta cerca de la ficha de entrada de alimentacion del equipo esta entregando a su salida el voltaje de alimentación de los chip/led.....generalmente es de entre 5 y 3.3Vdc.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Lucio Ariel (Dic 20, 2011)

Ricbevi, ¿No has visto las fotos? ¿Dime, en donde está el regulador de 8 pines? Si son más 30 pines ese modulo transformador?


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 20, 2011)

El regulador de 8 pines, es el que está marcado con la flecha roja en la imagen que adjunto.

Anota todas las letras (y números) que veas arriba de éste componente, luego comenta lo que has anotado.

Me gustaría saber qué tantos conocimientos de electrónica tienes, ya que en base a eso, se te podría dar una solución mas específica.

Saludos.


----------



## Lucio Ariel (Dic 20, 2011)

MP1410 ES 778426L1 MPS809 Ya lo medí y no marcó voltaje si acaso 00.1 VCD. ¿Será el del problema? Había marco 6.5 Pero luego bajo a 00.1 y lo medí 3 veces más y ya no marca.

Seguimos en contacto, Gracias.  POr cierto conecté el router y ahora prende todas las luces led, menos el led que indica que está accesando al internet. pero no me da internet. Y no le he hecho nada aún.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 20, 2011)

Amigo, testea si ingresa alimentacion en el jack de entrada, debes tener un valor similar al indicado en la fuente que viene junto con el equipo.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 20, 2011)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, testea si ingresa alimentacion en el jack de entrada, debes tener un valor similar al indicado en la fuente que viene junto con el equipo.



Mmm... , me parece que alimentación tiene (por su último mensaje )...

Mide éstos puntos, y comenta que encuentras.



Saludos


----------



## Lucio Ariel (Dic 20, 2011)

Pues aquí están las evaluaciones


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 21, 2011)

Probablemente se haya quemado el regulador de la entrada (el de 8 patas que comentamos mas arriba, el que dice MP1410), o algún componente de alrededor.
Mide todas las resistencias alrededor de éste componente, también la bobina (el "cosito negro" que tiene unos puntitos, donde debería tener 3.3V o 5V, en la imagen anterior), los diodos también.
6.7V es mucho, ya que el IP175 (el mas grande de todos los integrados), es de 3.3V y otras tensiones de 1.8V, así que está muy elevado.

Saludos.


----------



## Lucio Ariel (Dic 21, 2011)

Pues si. Lo mejor es cambiar el regulador, sospecho de ese regulador, si lo cambio ya se regularizarán los voltajes, espero que eso sea. Gracias por guiarme.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 22, 2011)

No hay problemas, para eso estamos.
Espero que se solucione tu problema, en todo caso, comenta si sigue el problema, o ya se arregló, y todo lo que hiciste, así otros con el mismo problema, puede solucionar el suyo.

Saludos.

PD: Ten cuidado con los circuito SMD, porque son muy frágiles, si no has cambiado nunca dicho tipo de componente, mejor practica con una placa que no sirva. Busca en el foro acerca de este tipo de integrado (SMD, superficial), seguro encontrarás una guía o algo así.


----------

